# Kayak fishing Question



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm new to ocean fishing from a kayak. My question is, Has anyone had any problems with sharks while out fishing? I fish mainly in the Gulf. Thanks


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sharks? what problem...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Thresher Sharks are for wussies, try that with a bull shark. 

Is that a bullet hole in its head?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

looks like some kind of a hole. i'm not sure where I stand with shooting something unless you are going to stuff it or eat it. hopefully the guy had a use for a shark that big.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

wheres the pic of the mako caught from the surf?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fkid, its caught from a yak. I don't think its a mako, its a thresher. Lot of yak guys fishing out from san diego area catch threshers...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

no. there was a mako caught in the surf in texas awhile back it was originally on extreme coast but someone posted here. I just couldn't find the thread or the pic on thier site.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Russel, I have not had any problems with sharks but I yakfish in the Chesapeake bay. 
Only story I have heard about was Kayak Kevin telling a story about his first trip from Florida to VA. he had a bull shark try to bite his kayak. I think he said it happened in Ga.

Robert


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Try that on for size.  











You can read the whole report here: http://extremecoast.com/reports/report111904.htm


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

cool pictures and stories but only yakandsurf answered my question. anyone else have any input on my question? Thanks....


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

Never had a problem. Fish in general just ignore a kayak.
Could be a problem while trying to land a thrashing fish if the shark was in that mood!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Never seen one while yak fishing for over a year or surfing for many years. Never caught one, either. Fine with me. Of course, I don't keep fish on a stringer, either.  

Robert, I would love to hear the rest of Kevin's encounter. Do you know any more details?

George


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Thats it*



Blues Brother said:


> Try that on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the shark.
I think people were trying to joke with the shark pictures. like me


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm terrified of sharks something that keeps me from going to far into the surf. and why I don't kayak fish yet.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Caught Myself, I don't know anymore details about Kayaking Kevins shark story but he will be at the TKAA meeting next Wednesday talking about his kayaking adventure this last summer.


Robert


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i was on avon two years ago and saw a big 10' + shark swim down the surf past a few surfers.they didnt see him.he didnt bother them...i dont think a shark would attak a kayak unless chumming or you had a big one hooked..ive never had problems .


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Kayak Kevin had a run in with a shark down in Georgia on his trip back from Florida.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

YakandSurf said:


> Russel, I have not had any problems with sharks but I yakfish in the Chesapeake bay.
> Only story I have heard about was Kayak Kevin telling a story about his first trip from Florida to VA. he had a bull shark try to bite his kayak. I think he said it happened in Ga.
> 
> Robert


I think it was trying to mate with his Manta.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*saw a picture*

of a half eating king that someone had caught while kayaking and didn't get reeled in fast enough. If you are dragiging bloody bait or tossing bleeding fish in the kayak you will attract the sharks, haven't personally heard of any actual attacks on kayaks, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

even close to shore there will be sharks...i had a 9lb trout turn into a 4lb 1/2 trout on harrisons pier...and i was not on the end...bluefish hurt more people a year than sharks do...i'd be more worried about getting run over by a boat or getting struck by lightning...


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

I have had numerous "run ins" with sharks in the yak. I have never had one be the least bit agressive towards the yak. I have had several fish that I was fighting get hit by sharks including a 70 lb tarpon in Cedar Key, FL king fish, ladyfish, jack crevalles and even specks. I think it was a hammerhead. If you fish in areas where there are tarpon in Florida there is almost always a few to many hammerheads and big sandbar sharks around. I have caught quite a few blacktips and sand bar sharks from the yak. I usually just cut them loose at the side of the boat with a release knife a then they get the hell outa dodge. I think Kevin's deal in GA was more of a reaction from the shark than an "attack". Sometimes in the yak you get very close to them before they see you and make some pretty dramatic explosions when they spook. 
Chad


----------

